# Salvinia auriculata



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Salvinia_auriculata.php

I bought this at BA where they told me it was frogbit. For the longest time, I thought it was duckweed. Now I think it's most likely this.

This floating plant grows extremely well under direct sunlight, and I assume it does a good job of removing nutrients from the water.

Does anyone else have experience with this plant?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, it does a very good job of removing nutrients and has the benefit of being easier to remove than duckweed. Additionally, it has a relatively short root system which won't interfere too much with your aquascape unlike a few other floaters such as water lettuce.


----------

